# fruit trees walmart



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

All of the trees I bought at wally world have died - the only ones that are still hearty and alive are the ones I purchased from a nursery in Pa. Why? I wonder...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

stumpyacres said:


> All of the trees I bought at wally world have died - the only ones that are still hearty and alive are the ones I purchased from a nursery in Pa. Why? I wonder...


Because the trees you get at Walmart aren't necessarily the right ones for your area. They are cheap because they buy mass quantities of them but the down side is that they aren't always sent to the areas that can grow that type of tree. We have found we are better off paying more to local nurseries (who often guarantee their trees for a year) than to buy them from places like Walmart or Kmart. The people at the local nurseries are more knowlegable on the types of trees that will grow for us and how to care for them. Some people have success with Walmart trees but we never have.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

They are grown on the cheapest rootstock and aren't the money even if they are cheap. When we moved here our realtor bought up two apple trees from Wally and although they are really big they have never had a crop!! Pruned and fertilized like the rest of our 40 tree orchard but never a crop. We like Starks for trees that really grow,also Jungs. DEE


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Wal-Mart? Aren't they the ones I once saw selling Bradford pears as fruit trees?! :haha:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Walmart doesn't take care of their plants either. If you want their vegetable plants or flowers, you better get them when they come in fresh. Around here they don't keep them watered and they are terribly stressed. I never did get a good yield from them. I don't even look at them anymore.


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

We bought 10 trees from Wally World early last spring. 5 Dogwood and 5 Redbud....they looked great for a few weeks...even blossomed...then they died. We followed all the planting instructions and watered regularly......to no avail! I have the same luck with their veggies....they never really get growing! We have had great luck with fruit trees from Home Depot. Their trees are in right now and when planted in early March really do great


----------



## tupps (Mar 9, 2005)

Walmarts trees, are cheap, and don't grow you get what you pay for in plants and trees


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

tupps said:


> Walmarts trees, are cheap, and don't grow you get what you pay for in plants and trees


They are not cheap around here.....cost as much as some other local stores and the same as some nurserys. They have a good selection in the early spring.....but I just don't think WalMart has a good policy for taking care of their plants once they arrive at the store. For the most part they are just sitting out in an open asphalt parking lot...with no protection from the sun & wind and little to no watering. They are guaranteed however, so if you return the dead tree with your receipt...they will refund the full price of your tree.


----------

